# General Topics > Fieldwork >  What is wrong with this toad?

## realdeadman

Found in my back yard, East NC.
He is 'spose to be brown-green.  Never seen a RED one.
Released after photo-ing
Look.

<--See my Bull(Ditch) frog hiding.  lol

(PS.  Sorry if this post is in the wrong place.)

----------


## Terry

I say it's a southern toad (Bufo terrestris). They are often reddish, but can be brown or gray.
Southern Toad - North Carolina

----------


## XDragonFrogX

I found a toad with the exact coloring in kentucky when i was a kid. Loved the little guy

----------


## realdeadman

Thanks guys.

My wife was convinced a terrible frog plague was breaking out..... or something.

----------


## Carlos

Gorgeous toad, a keeper in my world  :Smile:  !

----------


## Gail

Nice Southern Toad you found.  You can tell it's a Southern by the cranial crest and how it touches the parotoid glands. This doesn't happen in the Fowler's or American.

----------

